# more invaders on there way



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

Well now that mn has screwed there citizens some more with there 4 duck season when the rest of the flyway has six I can only imagine whta north dakota will look like this year :-? . I personally will be voicing my opinion about the dnr's "step in the right direction" :******: :roll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Nothing personal here, so what you are saying is that MN waterfowl hunters are bunch of greedy sob's that need to shoot their 6 ducks every day or they will go someplace where they can. I give most MN guys a little more credit for that.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Honestly. I actually find myself giggling a little everytime I read one of you guys who are pizzed off about the limits posts. If you choose to hunt or not to hunt because of the limits, you already lost. Shoot your four and break out the camera. It's just as fun. Or better yet, early in the season try to get the sweetest looking 4 greenheads (or other drakes) around. Who cares if you only get 3? The pic will still be prettier than if a pin-feathered 1.5 pound hen is mixed in.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

FLOYD said:


> Honestly. I actually find myself giggling a little everytime I read one of you guys who are pizzed off about the limits posts. If you choose to hunt or not to hunt because of the limits, you already lost. Shoot your four and break out the camera. It's just as fun. Or better yet, early in the season try to get the sweetest looking 4 greenheads (or other drakes) around. Who cares if you only get 3? The pic will still be prettier than if a pin-feathered 1.5 pound hen is mixed in.


Exactly!! :beer:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not pizzed at the limits just the reasons why. Now you guys in Nd would feel the same if they changed your limits to four ducks to help increase duck numbers when the feds say there already are enough for a six bird limit and if you reply otherwise you are lying! In fact why not push for a four duck limit in Nd, I'm sure it would help alleviate the pressure and control the G/O's. Besides, unless any of you guys are USFW biologists then everything posted here is just opinions.
FACE


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I can see the headlines now- Minnesota reduces daily bag limit to do part in waterfowl management!!

Arkansas has record duck harvest in 2005!!! Thanx to Minnesotas bag limit reduction and the ban on robos!!!

This has been a great day on Nodak Outdoors, I haven't laughed like this in a long while!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> This has been a great day on Nodak Outdoors, I haven't laughed like this in a long while!! :lol: :lol:


You can say that again.

If people put as much time into building nesting structures, knocking off skunks, *****, and foxes, helping with Delta and DU projects, shooting drakes only and getting politically active as they do biaaaching there would be ducks like locusts in Niger!!


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

You are right PorkChop, people should quite complaining and start doing their share of the work for a better season next year!!!!!


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

My point being the dnr is punishing us for the rally. All this is going to due is fill up the arkys limits. The juvies will just get shot further down the flyway.



> Nothing personal here, so what you are saying is that MN waterfowl hunters are bunch of greedy sob's that need to shoot their 6 ducks every day or they will go someplace where they can. I give most MN guys a little more credit for that.


I'm sure when you have a ducks galore coming in you lay off em right :roll: .


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

mntwins said:


> I'm sure when you have a ducks galore coming in you lay off em right :roll: .


Well go back and read some of my posts from last season. There was pleny of times Stoeger and I did not shoot. We decided to look for bands and if we did not see any then the birds lived.


----------



## GiveEmThree (Aug 5, 2005)

I couldn't agee with FieldHunter more. MNTWIN, you sound like a blood thirsty baby that needs to shoot 6 ducks to have fun hunting. I personally find your post very disappointing. I hope the 4 bird limit keeps people like you from hunting this year since it appears to be more about the kill than the experience.

The purpose behind the "Duck Rally" was to show support for improving waterfowling in MN, not just to increase bag limits. The DNR has decided to take a stand by setting lower limits in response to the decreases in duck harvest throughout the flyway. It isn't about making a season that the hunters are happy with, but a season that fits the duck numbers in the state.

Just because everyone else is doing it doesn't mean it is right!


----------



## CatManJack (Jun 19, 2005)

Come one come all. Enjoy it while you can. Well that is if you feel
the need to shoot 2 more ducks a day.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

From previous posts over the last few years.

I thought hunting was all about the experience, NOT killing as much as possible day after day :eyeroll:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

GiveEmThree said:


> I couldn't agee with FieldHunter more. MNTWIN, you sound like a blood thirsty baby that needs to shoot 6 ducks to have fun hunting. I personally find your post very disappointing. I hope the 4 bird limit keeps people like you from hunting this year since it appears to be more about the kill than the experience.


Right on the money :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

In regards to people coming because of higher bag limits vs at home! Think about that guys, cost to go to CA are not much greater and the limit is 8 and a lot more hens so guys could simply bang away and not worry about IDing the birds!

We have a pressure issue, but the change MN made is not going to affect that. Instead one should realize that as screwed up as MN on some issues they at least are making an attempt to do something. They wanted a 45 4/8 season for the flyway. Instead the money interests drove the liberal season again.

Under the old management rules none of us would be seeing the length or bag limits they propose. I am old enough to remember that and smart enough to see the forest through the tree's! Boys living and hunting in ND who are under 40 or are recent arrivals do not have that depth of experience to understand that!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I started going out to Nodak for a lot more reasons than to shoot a limit and it sure as he// won't change now. How about just SEEING mallards commit to a spread for a change, to me that's a rush in itself. If it's meat that I need so bad I'll buy a ribeye. As bad as it is in Minn. how many days did a hunter have to even shoot a limit of 4 birds anyway? "Oh nuts, there goes my Minnesota every day bag of 5 green heads and a drake pintail." Boy they sure put the screws on me now.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I totally agree with you.... I come to ND more for the duck hunting experience... I eat the ducks I shoot and dont really enjoy the meat so I dont shoot many one or two meals a year is good enough for me... I see more birds in one hunting trip to ND than in my whole hunting career in MN. This is why I come! I have more pictures than kills! or maybe I am just a bad shot :lol:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I can honestly say that I dont mind the 4 ducks a day here in MN. Im not happy that we are the only state that is going to have this, but I have never shot 6 ducks a day anyways. Im 17 years old and have shot my fair share of ducks, but I dont have to go and shoot 6 a day to feel good about myself. If I can get one or two its a good day, even if I pass on some flocks. Heck I might even limit for the first time in my life this year. Not because I havent had the chances before, but just to say I have done it.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

I applaud MN (for the first time) on takin the initiative to try to help the status of the duck instead of caving in to the liberal $$$$ interest that has bastardized the sport. Hopefully, the position they have taken will be followed by other states!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think the original intent of the post is will ND see more people from MN since they can shoot 2 less ducks now. I personnally would not fork out that much cash just for 2 more ducks a day. However I would fork it out to see a fall migration through North Dakota.

An example would be when I was in Alaska you could shoot 4 geese a day where I was at which was no problem. I took a trip to Cold Bay AK where you could shoot 6 a day which again was really not a problem. We all did not go on that trip for the 2 extra. Hell we never tried to limit out every day. We went for the adventure of hiking across tundra and muck for 3 miles one way, the excitment of possibly crossing the path of a brown bear, to see the eiders and emperer geese that you could not shoot, the massive flocks of geese and the huge and I mean HUGE flocks of Pacific Brant that were staging there.

So I say if your coming here to kill 2 more birds a day your in the game for the wrong reasons and you have more money than you need. PM me if you want to send some my way as I could always use a few extra bucks!!!


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

"I couldn't agee with FieldHunter more. MNTWIN, you sound like a blood thirsty baby that needs to shoot 6 ducks to have fun hunting. I personally find your post very disappointing. I hope the 4 bird limit keeps people like you from hunting this year since it appears to be more about the kill than the experience. "

The truth is I would not say a word if the rest of the flyway went to 4 ducks. It is moronic for just mn to go 4 ducks. Maybe I'm blood thirsty because it ticks me off that I don't get to shoot 6 ducks. The fact is 1.2 ducks a day is the average here. So the only people the duck limit effects are the guys who go out and scout and spend hundreds of dollars on hunting. Me,I don't hunt anything but waterfowl. No deer no pheasant just waterfowl. I put lots of time in to what I do. I suppose this won't effect the guys who go out and fill up twice. For you to say I sound like a blood thirsty baby is childish in fact. You don't know me, and just for a little fact I'm one of the few who don't beleive in swd. If you want to judge people well then by the sounds of your post I could say you 
you are the guy only shooting 1.2 ducks.

It is not the fact I'm "blood thirstey" it is this is some feel good crap. If they wanted to do something the could work on the wetlands.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

First time MN has done anything good for the ducks. Maybe you should be pleased that your state is breaking new ground instead of whining like a selfish self-centered wuss. :sniper:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Studies have shown that one of the highest measures of hunter satisfaction is actual bag measured against bag limit, regardless of whether the bag limits are high or low. In other words, hunters are normally as "satisfied" when they "fill" (or nearly "fill"), regardless of how many it takes to "fill". Not saying that's right or wrong, ethical or unethical, just what several studies have borne out and a reflection of human nature.

I would LOVE to see ND go to a 4/3/1 limit package. Folks could have a great (and whenever possible - short) hunt and get the heck out of the birds' way. ND adopting something like this would be a great R/NR-neutral way of mitigating pressure.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Dan,
At the risk of sounding stupid, what's a "4/3/1 limit package".


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

sorry...4 ducks/3 mallards/1 hen mallard

And I predict an uptick in NR hunters due to the '05 MN package and other factors.

In '04, NR waterfowlers were down about 6% and R were down about 8% (R numbers are not final/published yet). I predict in '05 we will be yet lower on R's and up about 5% on NR's, coming very close to an equal number of each for the first time in ND history.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Pretty scary, isn't it!


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Well I just read every thread on this post hears my two cents.

I was a little disappointed to hear of the lowered limit. I think what mntwin said kind of hit the nail on the head when he said "it was just to make everybody feel better". Kinda like when your mommy kisses a sore spot, it dosen't do a damn thing sept make you feel a little better. I get out quite a bit and I only could've shot my limit twice last year but did'nt because I only shoot drakes, shot one limit. I don't know of a single hunter besides myself in my home town that killed a limit of ducks and I talk to most of them so I ask you guys what good is lowering the limit going to do if hardly anybody is killing there limit anyways? I just feel there are alot of things that could of been done that would have made alot bigger of an impact. I only get to go to the dakota's about every other year. The years that I just hunt MN I'm lucky to kill 25-30 ducks so if there happens to be a day I could kill an extra two drakes I would appreciate it. I am pretty sure most serious ND hunters kill twice that in a year. I felt something needed to be done I just don't think this is the answer. I just hate to see people fight'en over this sh!t.

I'm not trying to create any enemies here, its just my two cents.


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

> First time MN has done anything good for the ducks. Maybe you should be pleased that your state is breaking new ground instead of whining like a selfish self-centered wuss


It is not doing anything good for the ducks. Studies have show season length not bag limits help duck pop. You say I'm a cry baby, when your most in your state complain about non-res hunters. Due you view that as whining? Maybe you should try looking at from a differant view. But I'm sure you lay of em and only shoot for all the time anyways :roll: .


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

CDK said:


> I just hate to see people fight'en over this sh!t.
> 
> .


I have to agree with you on that. The old saying hunters are their worse enemy rings true. I don't know the answer as I am not an edjucated man but I think the 4 bird limit may not be the answer for some but it is a start. Even if it means possibly two hens less are killed this season that is a start.

I don't know maybe the Feds should make us all fill out a poll when we get our duck stamps and maybe go with the majority. I think the majority of us want what is best for the birds and for the future generations of waterfowlers. We need to get on the same page. Something has to give.


----------



## GiveEmThree (Aug 5, 2005)

MNTWIN,
I do agree with you that the real problem in MN is the poor quality and lack of wetlands. A 4 duck limit isn't going to make much a differnce in the number of ducks harversted but at least the DNR is taking a stand on what they feel should be the limits for the entire flyway.

We all know there isn't going to be a quick fix to our current problems so hopefully this is just the start of some changes. The wetland issue is A LOT bigger than the DNR. The farming community isn't going to just stop digging in tile or start restoring wetlands without some serious compensation. With the price of land and cash rent increasing, anything that is done will be expensive $$$$>


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

GiveEmThree said:


> We all know there isn't going to be a quick fix to our current problems so hopefully this is just the start of some changes.


Quick fix= Eliminate hunting geese over water during early season like originally done and eliminate the early youth only day two weeks before season. Hunters....TAKE YOUR YOUTHS WITH YOU DURING REGULAR SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do, he's only five but enjoys the heck out of watching the birds fly. It's all about the experience and not the amount of birds the youths shoot, right?
Just me :stirpot:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am not going to get into calling anyone any names but I would like to lay down a challenge for everyone who reads this message.

I am going to push hard for my group and anyone who hunts with us will have to take part. Any hen mallard gets a $5.00 fine that will be put towards our Dalta Waterfowl Four Curls Chapter. ANyone else game for that challenge, let us know. I would challenge all the Minot, Bismarck, and Grand Forks Delta guys(or not delta members) to do the same. Let us know if your in or not!!!

Zettler could go broke when he comes up here. It would be cheaper for him to buy his own decoys than hunt with us!!!  :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Let's make it $10.00 in the pot instead of 5 and only shoot 5 ducks a day.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I like the 5 or 10 dollar deal with the $$ going to Delta. We always had the breakfast for the bunch deal if someone sluiced a hen. 30 to 50 bucks and most guys were no longer shooting hens!!! :lol:

Although we did suffer from withdrawal when no more hens were whacked. Breakfast doesn't taste the same if you have to buy it yourself.


----------

